# Yacht Halcyon



## Jaydee (Jan 30, 2007)

I am doing research on the Ketch Halcyon which was purchased by the School of navigation, Warsash in 1958 as a training vessel and would like to hear from any Ex Warsash Cadet who sailed on her when at the School or any person in fact who sailed during the time the School had her. I have much of her earlier History but am investigating in particular the story that she at one time belonged to Madame Renault. I have just done an article on her predecessor "Moyana" which is due to appear in the nest "All Hands" magazine, I hope to follow this up with an article on "Halcyon" in a later edition. She is currently being used as a luxury Charter Yacht following extensive renovation.


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

I sailed on "Halcyon" in 1960 with Capt. Stewart in command (I think). I remember we went around the I.O.W. and then sailed to Dartmouth where we stayed for a day or so. Then overnight back to Warsash. 

Bl**dy hard work to one who was not used to it but I enjoyed it..................pete


----------



## chrisp9au (Aug 17, 2006)

I have similar memories to Pete, bl***y hard work, and the weather was foul!
Spring of '62 I think. I think I enjoyed the experience?!? I discovered that I was not going to have any problems with sea sickness after that!
I have a photograph in my study of Halcyon in full sail, one of a number that I found on the internet.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi.

Couldn't find any connections between the yacht Halcyon and Renault in The Times (doesn't mean that there weren't any, of course). There is a mention of the yacht on the Riviera in 1921:

Major Pfennell's sailing yacht Halcyon is
cruising along the coast. She put into Portum
Heraclis yesterday, and leaves to-day for
Mentone.

In a 1957 article on the purchase by the Navigation School of the ketch, it does mention:
"..was bought through a Southampton firm of yacht builders from a French owner.."
This could have been Pfennell, if that is a French name, or I guess a later owner.

regards,
Martin


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Halcyon*

I did three "cruises" on Halcyon 1965-1966 - hated the first one; loved the other two. "Crapbricks" McKillop was the skipper and Bos A the bosun (obviously). One trip was memorable for nothing but gales - storm canvas rigged and then blown out. One contemporary of mine lying on deck bringing up greeen bile and not caring whether he lived or died - went with Cayzer Irvine. Another (went with Palm Line) throwing up over the binnacle just as the 2nd mate (can't recall his name but ex Readon Smith) was taking a bearing! Ended up in Dartmouth where we were challenged to a boat race by the RN college; we declined as too knackered. Also remember trying to go alongside the outer berth at Brixham - it took Crapbricks six or seven attempts and we only stayed a couple of hours for water. Crapbricks famous for smoking Capstan full strength - witnessed him coming on deck in the gales, opening up a packet, taking one out and then throwing the other 19 over the side! Must have ship safety on his mind. Happy days.


----------



## Jaydee (Jan 30, 2007)

melliget said:


> Hi.
> 
> Couldn't find any connections between the yacht Halcyon and Renault in The Times (doesn't mean that there weren't any, of course). There is a mention of the yacht on the Riviera in 1921:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the above reply. Major Pfennell's Halcyon must have been an earlier one. The one the School of Nav purchased was built in 1929 by Thornycroft in Southampton for Sir Samuel Turner.


----------



## jeb (Dec 31, 2006)

l sailed in her predecesser Moyana during 1952/1953 a beautiful old yacht but hard work. but pleasent night watches aboard moored in the Hamble, was sorry to see her wrecked.


----------



## 206 (May 2, 2008)

I did my obligatory stint on Halcyon when at Warsash (Jan ~ Dec 1961). The weather was fine, almost windless and we spent the time meandering around the Isle of Wight. I recall sailing through large amounts of dead cuttlefish.


----------



## beatlesfab4 (May 1, 2008)

Halcyon berthed mostly in river medina east cowes marina. Pass her most days in my work (humber energy for bp east cowes). Still a fine sight under sail on the solent.(Jester)


----------



## DickA (Oct 4, 2008)

I did two trips on the Halcyon, One on my induction colrse at Warsash Sept - Dec 73. I seem to recall we sailed to Gosport to get us used to it. Then went overnight to Cherbourg. Storm bound for two days. I think Gifford was the Bosun. 
Second trip was on Phase one as part of the radar course. Part of the week on Halcyon and part on Somerset which was the radar training vessel.
Great week in the summer - lovely sailing but hard work as already said.


----------



## arfabuck (Dec 11, 2008)

I did the summer cruise of 64. The story then was the halcyon was on loan from Michelin. Hamble-Cherbourg-Weymouth-Hamble. Easy trip, Backstays station. Remember being blasted by the Brave Borderer and sister? RN patrol boat as she went by at a great rate of knots.

Art


----------



## John.H.Clark (Apr 20, 2007)

I went for my interview in October 1957 and kept a cutting from London Illustrated News dated 12 October 1957 saying that she had been purchased as a temporary sub for Moyana. I was not the cadet who was sea sick in Portsmouth harbour whilst working below at anchor. In Jan 58 it was cold work pummice stoning her in the Hamble. I think she corkscrewed rather than roll. Did 5 days when we were meant to sail to Weymouth but kept to Isle of Wight, bad weather. Was it 12 cadets a time ? In Cowes for Cowes week when we were largest sailing ship, only minelayer Manxman was larger


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

I may be wrong about this but I believe she was bought in as 'Alcyon from France, Topmasts removed for stability purposes (why??) and the ballast increased. Doubtless someone out there must know the truth of the matter ...................pete


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

Here's a couple of photos of Halcyon when she visited Dartmouth last summer, along with the Queen Galadriel.
Kind regards,
John.


----------



## John Hosty (Oct 14, 2008)

DickA said:


> I did two trips on the Halcyon, One on my induction colrse at Warsash Sept - Dec 73. I seem to recall we sailed to Gosport to get us used to it. Then went overnight to Cherbourg. Storm bound for two days. I think Gifford was the Bosun.
> Second trip was on Phase one as part of the radar course. Part of the week on Halcyon and part on Somerset which was the radar training vessel.
> Great week in the summer - lovely sailing but hard work as already said.


Jeez Dick, you've got a better memory than my wife! I remember Gifford, ex army major who added the f word to everything. Remember Jim Sweetman on cooking detail throwing up in the spud pan, then washing the spuds off for dinner!! There's a photo of Howard Jones and others sailing Halcyon on friends Re-united. 
Greetings from Canada
John Hosty


----------



## Malcolm S (Aug 20, 2008)

I also did stints on the Halcyon. Only time I was sick was when below, on deck was fine. During my year at Warsash we removed the mast and put in a new one a bit more upright than the original rake.
Those were the days .... NOT ! Remember that rowing barge "Stubbington" ?


----------



## Wiggy123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I sailed on her a couple of times when I was at Warsash between 78 & 82. I've got a few photos of her from that period buried in my archives and would be happy to fish them out for you if you want.


----------



## unamenaz (Jul 5, 2009)

did you ever get the suspension fixed on the citreon?


----------



## Barneyb (Oct 3, 2009)

*Halcyon*

Sailed on her in summer 61 with Capt. Stewart - what a great master !!!

Your right Pete it was ^&*^8 hard work for us and the one and only time I was ever seasick wearing off of Portland in a force 8!!

B


----------



## Malcolm S (Aug 20, 2008)

I sailed on her with a Capt Mac --- somebody. I was also at Warsash and one of the team that hauled her up on the slip, striped the black paint off, took out the mast, painted her white and put in a new mast more upright than the original. I think it was 1962.
Malcolm


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

Malcolm S said:


> I sailed on her with a Capt Mac --- somebody. I was also at Warsash and one of the team that hauled her up on the slip, striped the black paint off, took out the mast, painted her white and put in a new mast more upright than the original. I think it was 1962.
> Malcolm


I think the name you are looking for is McKillop - also know as "crap-bricks! I sailed on Halcyon with him as C/O (Stewart as master) in 1959. While anchored off Cowes we followed the normal early morning routine of swilling down the decks when a cadet forgot to hold on to the bucket lanyard when getting a fresh bucket of seawater. The inevitable result was that the bucket was lost over the side. In a panic he yelled out "Man Overboard" and Capt McKillop came rushing on deck with shaving soap on his face. When he realised it was a false alarm I thought he was going to explode! The cadet wasn't very popular as you can imagine.

Howard Anguish


----------



## Topherjohn (Feb 13, 2008)

*Halcyon today*

For any of you not already aware Halcyon is now owned by Halcyon Yacht Charter Ltd providing corporate sailing. Since renovation in Gloucester in 2006 she is in immaculate condition with all modern navigation and safety aids. Visit http://www.halcyonyachtcharter.com. 
In 2008 and 2009 her owner very kindly invited 10 members of the Warsash Association (www.warsashassociation.net) who had sailed on her as cadets on a day sail from Warsash out into the Solent. 
Chris Clarke


----------



## advara (Apr 30, 2008)

I well remember "Halcyon". I puked my way around the Island in her in 1976. Can't have put me off though as I'm still at sea. Slow learner, I guess! I'm pleased she's still going strong.


----------

